# how do i adjust/tighten handbrake ???



## 7moon12 (Oct 1, 2007)

i read a thread here somewhere about adjusting the handbrake, but i can't find it now. am i remembering correctly that nothing needs to be disassembled and that there's a rubber part at the bottom of handle that you fit the wrench into ? also, since i only need to adjust it a little is it okay just to be on level ground in park with brake released and rotate the nut a little bit clockwise ? don't think it matters but i have an '04/A4. thanks for the help guys.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I've never heard of adjusting the handbrake that way so I don't know if theres any truth to that or not. I always thought you had to adjust the handbrake at the brakes, at least thats the way all my cars were done. There are adjustments at the brake to give you less or more handbrake "clicks" or tension.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

*From Gm Service Notes:*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------I will have to attatch pic from my home computer after work.

Park Brake Adjustment
Inspection Procedure
Shift the transmission into NEUTRAL. 
Raise and support the vehicle. Refer to Lifting and Jacking the Vehicle in General Information. 
Support the rear suspension with jacks in order to maintain the correct angle of the lower control arms. 



Apply the park brake (1). Count the number of clicks or ratchet notches. 

Specification 

• The minimum number of clicks is 4. 

• The maximum number of clicks is 6. 

Attempt to rotate the rear wheels. Verify the rear wheels do not rotate. 
Release the park brake. 
Attempt to rotate the rear wheels. Verify the rear wheels rotate freely. 
Turn the ignition switch to the ON position. Verify the red BRAKE warning indicator is OFF. 
Turn the ignition switch to the OFF position. 
If the park brake lever travel is correct, lower the vehicle. If the park brake lever travel is not correct, complete the Adjustment Procedure. 
Adjustment Procedure




Pull the park brake lever boot to the side. 
Loosen the park brake cable adjustment nut (1). 
Apply the park brake 5 clicks. 
Notice: Refer to Fastener Notice in Cautions and Notices.

Use a dial-type torque wrench and a deep socket in order to tighten the adjustment nut. 

Tighten 
Tighten the adjustment nut to 2.0 N·m (17.7 lb in).

Attempt to rotate the rear wheels. Verify the rear wheels do not rotate. 
If the park brake lever travel is correct, lower the vehicle. If the park brake lever travel is not correct, continue with this procedure. 
Release the park brake. 
Remove the rear tire and wheel assemblies. Refer to Tire and Wheel Removal and Installation in Tires and Wheels. 
If necessary, loosen the park brake cable adjustment nut in order to ensure slack in the park brake cables. 
If necessary, reposition and support the rear caliper and the rear pads. Refer to Brake Pads Replacement - Rear in Disc Brakes. 
If necessary, clean and secure the rear brake rotor to the hub. Refer to the cleaning and securing procedure in Brake Rotor Assembled Lateral Runout (LRO) Measurement in Disc Brakes. 
Remove the 2 park brake adjuster hole covers from the rotor. 
Insert a screwdriver, or an equivalent lever, through an access hole in the rotor. 
Tighten the adjuster in order to expand the park brake shoe until the rotor locks. 
Loosen the adjuster approximately 4 notches in order to adjust the shoe to the proper distance away from the drum portion of the rotor. 
Attempt to rotate the rear rotors. Verify the rear rotors rotate freely. 
Verify the park brake adjustment is correct. Complete the Inspection Procedure. 
Verify the park brake cable adjustment nut is properly adjusted. 
Install the 2 adjuster hole covers to the rotor. 
If you repositioned the caliper and the pads, install the caliper and the pads. Refer to Brake Pads Replacement - Rear in Disc Brakes. 
Install the tire and wheel assemblies. Refer to Tire and Wheel Removal and Installation in Tires and Wheels. 
Remove the jacks. 
Lower the vehicle.


----------



## imfastrnu2 (Jun 23, 2015)

Man, glad I came across this! My 05 parking brake goes ALL the way to the last two clicks before engaging the brake! Appreciate the write-up..


----------



## bradlyj8 (Oct 9, 2016)

When I pull mine while driving, not to slide or anything crazy but to verify it would slow me down it makes an awful clunking sound. Anypne else get that?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't pull mine while driving.........it's a parking brake.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Larry


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

bradlyj8 said:


> When I pull mine while driving, not to slide or anything crazy but to verify it would slow me down it makes an awful clunking sound. Anypne else get that?


This is a parking brake, not a hand brake(well technically it is lol). It's made to instantly lock the back wheels when pulled. If you do it while moving it will try to instantly lock the rear wheels resulting in that god awful clunking noise you are referring to. This is not a progressive brake like some emergency brakes.


As long as you are sitting still, pull the parking brake, and the car doesn't move than it's working properly.


----------



## bradlyj8 (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks for the response. That is disappointing. Haha really don't need to be doing that anyhow I suppose. Saw a real trick add on dual rear caliper set up if I ever decide to get into drifting. This was great info on the adjustment. Thank you!


----------

